# Las estructuras matemáticas versus la sistemática rigorosa



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 9, 2014)

Reflexioné si responder a mi hilo sobre los axiomas de Peano era lo mas adecuado y conforme a las reglas del foro, o de crear un hilo nuevo. Como pueden ver me decidí por abrir un hilo nuevo!

Como aquellos que siguen mis contribuciones quizá recuerden, estoy poniendo mucho foco en estudiar las matemáticas para así adquirir la habilidad de poder pensar, reflexionar y expresarme con lo que hoy es la lengua franca universal y única para expresarse en campos científicos muy diversos. Durante mi tiempo de bachiller siempre fui aficionado a la física, pero cometí el error de estudiar ingeniería mecánica por ignorancia y por mi otra afición, la ciencia ficción! La razón de esa decisión de no estudiar física en la universidad, a pesar de haber terminado mi tiempo de bachiller con un sobresaliente en matemáticas, fue porque correctamente reconocí que era incapaz de aprender las matemáticas de tal forma que fuera una mas de las múltiples lenguas que hablo y en las que pienso y siento, siendo el Español, el Alemán y el Inglés las 3 lenguas que mejor domino!

Yo estoy convencido que sin la habilidad de aprender las matemáticas como una lengua se es incapaz de aplicar la matemática en las ciencias de forma avanzada en general y en la física.

Ahora resultó que para aplicar la metodología del diseño por modelación exige que al menos alcance un cierto nivel de dominio de esa lengua para poder usar las herramientas que presenté en el hilo sobre las leyes de Peano. Así pues, desde 1978, cuando adquirí mi título de bachiller, han pasado muchos años y el Internet abre nuevos caminos. A ello se suma que los estudios para mi también tienen la función de medicamento. Sifrí 2 infartos mentales y por problemas de la medicamentación me resultaron problemas de ritmo cardiaco que resultaron en que mis corazón se toma un cierto número de veces una pausa. La primera de esas pausas fue tal que sufrí lesiones de las células grises que resultan en que solo me puedo concentrar un tiempo limitado. Por eso, como se ejerce la musculatura, el estudio y la concentración prolongada ejercitan mi cerebro y así espero que los ganglios cumplan la función de reorganizar los procesos en mi cerebro y así eliminar el efecto de las lesiones. Favor, no lo vean como buscar compasión! Quiero demostrar a otros que sufren problemas similares, que nunca se es ni muy viejo ni muy lerdo para no poder estudiar. El Internet hace posible estudiar de forma gratuita y al ritmo que la salud permita.

Como lo que voy aprendiendo es para realizar mis objetivos del modelismo naval, mis reflexiones también se ocupan de pensar sobre las implicaciones de lo que voy aprendiendo al modelismo naval en general y a mi objetivo del diseño de un sistema de control de escotas para mi modelo de un velero. Así las materias no son secas y teóricas, sino prácticas y emocionantes. Si combinas eso con el aprender de usar la herramienta "Mathematica" y SystemModeler" de Wolfram y de la lengua de modelación con su IDE correspondiente y que se encuentra de forma gratuita llendo a "WWW.OpenModelica.org" entonces de lo que mas sufres es de lo lento que vas avanzando.

Otra cosa que es diferente estudiando de la forma como lo hago, por ejemplo mira el curso: "MIT OCW 18.01" buscándolo con google llegas al primer curso de Calculus, es que el objetivo es entender y aprender a aplicar todo lo que aparece en el curso y no el de buscar pasar el examen al final del curso y eso con todo el tiempo del mundo que Dios nos deje!

Así un punto inicial fue un curso de Análisis de una universidad alemana que se basa en la metodología de un profesor de la UCLA llamado Terence Tao y cuyos 2 libros sobre Análisis correspondientes a 2 semestres de un curso avanzado llamado "with honours" o con honores, part desde lo mas simple y así de forma rigorosa lo introduce a uno a aprender a pensar como un matemático y a aprender a aplicar las metodologías existentes para las pruebas matemáticas. Supongo que la gran mayoría de aquellos que han estudiado matemáticas a nivel universitario saben que horror esto presenta. Pues bien, esa metodología tuvo un resultado evidente después de muy poco tiempo. es el que tenía la impresión de que de pronto si sería capaz de aprender las matemáticas como lo deseaba. pero también muy pronto resulto que el mismo principio de la metodología rigurosa me llevó a realizar que mis conocimientos matemáticos después mas de 35 años de casi no haberlos usado habían sufrido los efectos de erosión y que de ciertos detalles ni me acordaba. La consecuencia fue que me decidí repetir y estudiar primero los 2 cursos de "Cálculo" ofrecidos por la MIT y de estudiarlos de forma rigurosa.

En verano de este año aproveche una invitación al instituto de matemáticas de la universidad técnica, donde una charla con uno de los profesores me dio un dato importantísimo. Yo le presente de como la sistemática rigurosa de Terence Tao me abría la puerta a este mundo de las matemáticas. El me respondió indicándome que en las últimas décadas la tendencia en la comunidad científica matemática se aproximaba por la metodología de las estructuras en las matemáticas! Esto me dejo intrigado!

Echándole ojos a materias de interés de las carreras de física y de electrónica me encontré con cursos donde me encontré con tales estructuras a las que les empecé a dar un vistazo. Pero como he adquirido la metodología rigurosa, empecé a buscar e investigar sobre que exactamente son estructuras buscando un punto de entrada, el cual recién recientemente encontré y donde un grupo de matemáticos, esencialmente franceses, desde principios de los años 30 del siglo pasado tomaron el objetivo poner todas las matemáticas en un contexto estructural y donde por primera vez me encontré con el término de las 3 estructuras "madre". El grupo de matemáticos se llama "Bourbaki" he puesto el enlace a la descripción de ese grupo en wikipedia en Español.

La teoría de Conjuntos
Las estructuras algebraicas
Las estructuras Topológicas

Interrumpo por hoy por haber llegado a mi límite de concentración. Seguiré!


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 10, 2014)

Quiero evitar el volverme muy matemático o riguroso en esta materia para así lograr que quizá uno que otro encuentre la voluntad de leer y entender lo que escribo.

De allí trataré desde un punto muy distante y genérico explicar lo de las 3 estructuras matemáticas madre.

La estructura del conjunto o que en este contexto también lo he visto nombrar del "orden" refleja una propiedad de se encuentra en los objetos matemáticos. Vayamos por el conjunto de los números naturales como ejemplo sencillo:

El conjunto de los números naturales consiste de los números enteros positivos y hay veces que se incluye el "0". Estos números naturales tienen las propiedades expresadas en forma de axiomas, condiciones que no son de probar y donde todo axioma no debe ser representable por la combinación de uno o mas de los otros axiomas. Así el "0" tiene la propiedad que no existe un numeral anterior al "0", el "0" es el primero. El "1" es el elemento sucesor del "0", le sigue inmediatamente. El "2" le sigue al uno y así hasta el infinito positivo. Como ven una propiedad de los números naturales es su "orden"!

Comentario al respecto. En el curso de Análisis de Terence Tao, los 2 libros del curso se pueden descargar de forma gratuita de su página personal, empieza con el análisis justamente en este punto, donde lo introduce a uno a los métodos de la prueba matemática por ejemplo demostrando que "1" ++ "1" = "2". Allí así se introducen todos los conjuntos relacionados a los números de forma consecutiva. El símbolo "++" no es el símbolo de la suma que conocemos sino que es el símbolo que representa el operador de "sucesor". Así cuando se dedican a los tipos de estructuras algebraicas generalmente se usan símbolos aparentemente absurdos para así reflejar que se trata de una función de un operador que combina elementos de un conjunto o que los asocia de algún modo. 

Las estructuras algebraicas se dedican al estudio y la sistematización de propiedades de elementos de conjuntos introduciendo pares ordenados, así por ejemplo el par de un elemento del conjunto de números naturales y el operador "+", en breve (N,+), siendo "N" algún elemento de los números naturales y "+" la operación de la adición. Seguro alguno recuerda términos como el de la conmutatividad, asociatividad, del inverso y del elemento neutral. Pues bien si los elementos de un conjunto cumplen alguna a varias de tales propiedades, entonces se habla de grupos, de anillos y otras estructuras. Lo que se encuentra y se aprende y lo que exige mucho trabajo mental aprendiendolo es que cosas aparentemente totalmente diferentes cumplen ciertas propiedades como las que presenté en el contexto de los números naturales y que demostrando que tales conjuntos cumplen ciertas propiedades se les pueden aplicar todo tipo de manipulaciones relacionadas con la estructura algebraica correspondiente. Por decirlo así. Elementos y sus propiedades que en los numerales nos pueden ser evidentes, resultan aplicables en areas que se excluyen del entendimiento normal cotidiano. Así por ejemplo el operador "-" no es uno aplicable al conjunto de los números naturales, pues existen casos donde el resultado no es un número natural. "2" - "3" = "-1" y "-1" no es un número natural! pero el conjunto de los números enteros "Z" si tiene el operador "-", pues "2" - "3" = "-1", lo que sí es elemento del conjunto de los números enteros que son las naturales mas los negativos enteros! Pero en el conjunto de los números enteros no existe un elemento equivalente al "0" en los números naturales, donde el "0" es un elemento que no tiene uno anterior!

Sobre las estructuras topológicas se puede aplicar una analogía que hace entendible de forma muy general lo que son estructuras topológicas. Para ello es útil haber escuchado de conjuntos y de estructuras algebraicas, pero también es esencial el no dejarse intimidar. Me atrevo a decir, si Usted el apreciado lector de este hilo, no se deja intimidar de que hablamos de matemáticas, verá que para cualquiera, si deja los prejuicios que asociamos con las matemáticas a un lado, lo que presento es sencillo de comprender.

Pero en este lugar también me gusta escribir algunas palabras de porqué estos temas son de utilidad y de porqué se le dedica tanto esfuerzo por personas dedicadas a las matemáticas. Pero también de porqué estos temas son de utilidad para mi objetivo inicial de usar la metodología del diseño por modelación para el modelar y simular mi sistema de control de escotas para mi modelo de un velero. El objetivo de mucho de esto, fuera del atractivo intelectual para el aficionado a las matemáticas es la función de facilitar el representar y encontrar y aplicar métodos matemáticos para describir objetos del mundo real físico de forma facil en lo que a las ecuaciones se refiere. vayamos pues a las estructuras topológicas.

La analogía es el de un atlas con páginas que reflejan partes de la superficie de nuestro planeta en forma de mapas. Tomemos como ejemplo la ciudad de Montevideo, la ciudad de Buenos Aires y tomemos la ruta que toman barcos que transitan entre esas ciudades. nadie se sentirá intimidado o presentado a un reto exageradamente grande entendiendo lo siguiente.

Montevideo se encuentra en la realidad física sobre un punto de la superficie de nuestro planeta y tiene allí una posición fija y clara, hoy, mañana, ayer y en cualquier momento. Ahora tomamos un libro, el Atlas, que contiene diferentes mapas de todo el mundo. Empecemos por un mapa que muestre las 3 Américas y todos sabemos que Montevideo lo podemos encontrar en una coordenada física de esa página del Atlas, por ejemplo (C,12). Buscamos a los lados de esa página el cuadrado definido por esasa 2 coordenadas y allí encontramos Montevideo y puede ser que Buenos Aires se encuentre también en ese cuadrado o en el cuadrado vecino, (C,13). Ahora queremos ver con mas detalle las 2 ciudades y escogemos otra página en ese atlas. escogemos una página que se concentre al Rio de la Plata. Ahora en esa página Montevideo aparece en otro lugar físico de la página, por ejemplo en el cuadado definido por la coordenada (A,3) y Buenos Aires en el cuadrado con las coordenadas (D,5).

Hagámonos conscientes lo que realmente significa esto que hacemos cada vez que buscamos ver un mapa en un atlas! Tenemos un objeto de 3 dimensiones físicas, el planeta tierra. Pero lo que hacemos es ignorar que el planeta tierra es un objeto tridimensional y que sobre cierto punto de su superficie, siempre igual, se encuentran las ciudades de Montevideo y de Buenos Aires y reducimos el planeta tierra a un objeto abstracto de solo 2 dimensiones, la superficie del planeta tierra. Los mapas en el libro atlas son imagenes proyectadas a un plano, la imagen del mapa en una de las páginas del atlas! A pesar que en la página del atlas donde aparecen las tres Américas encontramos la ciudad de Montevideo en ciertas coordenadas y que en el mapa en la página de la región del Río de la Plata Montevideo aparece en otro punto con una coordenada diferente coordenadas, porque la escala es otra, porque la posición de la ciudad de Montevideo física en esa otra página con ese otro mapa es diferente, no tenemos problema alguno de entender y captar el porqué de eso y la ventaja que resulta de ello. Traduzcamos esto a términos matemáticos.

Existe una función matemática f(montevideo)=(C,12) que define de forma clara y reproducible la realización de la relación entre la posición física real de Montevideo en la superficie del planeta Tierra, un objeto tridimensional o hasta cuadridimensional si consideramos el espacio dentro del cual se encuentra la tierra en el espacio y las curvaturas de este espaciotiempo a razón de la galaxia, del sistema solar, del sol y de la tierra y su posición en una de las páginas del atlas con la imagen de las 3 Américas, (C,12). Nadie pone en duda y no require de entender o saber aplicar la función que relaciona ese lugar físico en el universo cuatridimensional sobre la superficie del planeta tierra y que esa función por ejemplo también podría tomar en consideración que ese punto en la superficie de la tierra cambia su posición en el espacio tiempo según la hora del día, la rotación del planeta Tierra y del día del año que define su posición en la órbita del planeta tierra alrededor del sol y de la órbita del sol en la vía láctea y Dios sabe que mas aspectos complicados. vemos queseleccionandoo el sistema de coordenadas adecuadas logramos simplificar una tarea hasta tal punto que no nos representa problema alguno encontrar Montevideo en el mapa de las 3 Américas o en la otra página del atlas mostrando el area del Río de la Plata! Así pues:

La función: 
f(montevideo)=(C,12), 
o de forma general 
f(latitud, longitud) = coordenada en una de las páginas del atlas!

Cada página del atlas tiene una función algo diferente resultando así las coordenadas correspondiente a cada página del atlas! Estamos tan familiares en el uso de mapas que ni perdemos un pensamiento en que estamos aplicando conceptos matemáticos bastante complejos y que a razón que se usan funciones adecuadas para crear los mapas en cada página del atlas, podemos usarlo sin mas. Claro que lo descrito no solo es válido para lugares específicos como los que representan las ciudades de Montevideo y Buenos Aires, sino también para las rutas entre esas ciudades o entre otros puntos en la realidad física de la superficie del planeta. Si el término de la ruta o equivalente de una carretera lo cambiamos por el gráfico que resulta de una función matemática, por ejemplo el recorrido del gráfico de una función senoidal, lo mismo aplica.

Si queremos saber la dirección geográfica de una "carretera" en cierto punto de su recorrido, tenemos la equivalencia a la diferenciación de primer grado de una función, su pendiente! Así todas las propiedades como que una función para ser diferenciable debe ser continua dentro de los márgenes escogidos para ser diferenciable, etcétera, es aplicable aquí también. y asi entonces existen diferentes tipos de topologías, existe algo que se llama "variedad" o en plural "variedades topológicas", etcétera.

Pues si seguimos sin dejarnos intimidar manteniendo la mirada sin prejuicios como los que tampoco tenemos mirando la posición de la ciudad de Montevideo en un mapa dentro de un atlas creo que resulta facil entender o el poder imaginarse que esa metodología tiene el potencial de facilitar el manipuleo matemático de objetos matemáticos menos evidentes pero sujetos a las reglas correspondientes del tipo de topología y de variedad topológica.

Finalizo por lo tanto aquí mi presentación inicial de las estructuras algebraicas madre habiendo ojalá logrado haber sido capaz de presentar que conceptualmente cosas que parecen intimidantes, o secas o teóricas a primera vista no son tan intimidantes o difíciles de captar.

Ahora resulta que el saber y aprender a aplicar tales herramientas matemáticas es como esperar que el conocer las letras del alfabeto y saber escribirlas nos habilita a crear obras como las de Gabriel García Marquez! No, hay que aprender las gramáticas, hay que aprender las técnicas y composiciones literarias y hay que tener el genio del autor. Sin embargo todos sabemos al menos escribir una contribución a un hilo aquí en el foro! lo mismo es aplicable a las matemáticas! No hay que dejarse intimidar, a mi opinión hay que estudiar siguiendo la metodología rigurosa de Terence Tao en sus 2 cursos de Análisis para aprender a razonar y pensar como un matemático empezando por cosas tan sencillas como el que incrementar el "0" nos da el "1" en los números naturales aprendiendo a aplicar las metodologías de la prueba matemática. Yo he decidido para mí, que primero voy a actualizar mis conocimientos matemáticos y ponerlos al día empezando por los 2 cursos de "Cálculo" de la MIT OCW 18.01 y creo que el de las múltiples variables es el curso 18.03. Sin embargo durante ese tiempo investigo y le echo una mirada a temas diversos como el de comprender a que demonios se refería el profesor de la universidad técnica de Munich cuando hablaba de la importancia de las estructuras matemáticas. Igualmente, dándole un vistazo a las 2 lecturas iniciales de un profesor Dr. Schuller en su curso de física teórica sobre la mecánica clásica, donde presenta como en el curso del semestre tiene pensado tratar toda la física de Newton, las introducciones a la física quántica, la de la teoría de la relatividad especial y general, a las ecuaciones de Schrödinger sobre las oscilaciones, usando diversos tipos de variedades topológicas y donde dice que de tal forma las teorías de la relatividad y de la física cuántica y otros se vuelven sencillisimas de entender y usar.

De allí resulta mi desespero de que lento soy en mis estudios debido a mis lesiones mentales y la impaciencia de aprender las bases requeridas en las matemáticas para poder estudiar y aplicar los temas que me fascinan mas avanzados!


----------

